
Show HN: Smartphone Magnetic Field Visualizer - chrystianv
https://www.vieyrasoftware.net/physics-toolbox-ar
======
dddddaviddddd
Used the digital compass in my phone the other day to set various lab magnetic
stirrers to the same rotational velocity using a app that plotted the reading
from the sensor over time. Incredible what the average smartphone is equipped
to do.

------
redwards510
LOL I do _not_ envy the weird emails you are going to get from psychotics and
ghost-hunters around this thing..

